# Sticky  Online Equine Pregnancy Test



## equiniphile

Love it!


----------



## coffeegod

My first thought was how do you make a mare pee on the monitor....and isn't this kinda expensive? Some of these folks would go through a monitor a day.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Heh, I love it


----------



## Ladybug2001

****, love it!


----------



## Speed Racer

I can't see it, darn the luck. Mad, pouty face. :-x


----------



## equiniphile

Speed Racer said:


> I can't see it, darn the luck. Mad, pouty face. :-x


 Does this work?


----------



## newbhj

Bahahaha


----------



## Speed Racer

equiniphile said:


> Does this work?


Yes, that worked! Baaahaaahaaaa!!!! :clap:


----------



## Plains Drifter

Roflmto!


----------



## Spyder

Administrator said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are pleased to announce that, after much research and development, our long anticipated Online Equine Pregnancy Test is complete.
> 
> If you think your mare may be pregnant, but you're not really sure and have turned to the Internet to find out, you can try it at the link below:
> 
> Online Equine Pregnancy Test
> 
> Here's to finally getting a definitive answer and a healthy mare and foal!
> 
> Best,
> Mike



Too bad the link won't work for me. :-(


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Bummer Spyder. When you click the 8 ball it says "Ask The Vet"


----------



## Jake and Dai

That is awesome Mike! Bwahahahahahah!


----------



## equiniphile

The vet directory is a FANTASTIC idea. How on earth did you find all of those? Under my city, all four of the vets we've used are there


----------



## Poseidon

I PMed Mike to add my vet because she's fantastic, but still in the process of developing her own practice, so she doesn't have much of a website.

I love the new pregnancy test!


----------



## drafts4ever

I love it!!!!


----------



## franknbeans

:clap::rofl::happydance:
Perfect!


----------



## Masquerade

This is PERFECT!! Now if we can only get people to listen to the ball!!:lol:


----------



## Courtney

I think the ball is broken! No matter how many times I click it, it keeps telling me to ask a vet. I don't like that answer!

:lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

Courtney said:


> I think the ball is broken! No matter how many times I click it, it keeps telling me to ask a vet. I don't like that answer!
> 
> :lol:


The ball is obviously just a stoopid, meany doody poopy head for not telling you what you want to hear! It doesn't know the speshul BOND you have with your horsey, and that you're a good owner and will do everything possible for your buddy! Except call a vet.


----------



## equiniphile

Speed Racer said:


> The ball is obviously just a stoopid, meany doody poopy head for not telling you what you want to hear! It doesn't know the speshul BOND you have with your horsey, and that you're a good owner and will do everything possible for your buddy! Except call a vet.


 Why should she have to waste money paying for a rip-off vet who obviously doesn't know her pony, when love conquers all?


----------



## BigGreyHorse

Thank you admins for the OEPT. I hope everyone uses it. The "is she pregant" threads just make me want to scream! I think there should be a button similar to the like and quote buttons that automatically replies "call your vet" to a post. Can we get that next? Please!!


----------



## Speed Racer

Yeah, I think we need an on-line 'HALP! EMERGENCY! MY HORSE IS ______ AND I DON'T KNOW WHUT TO DO!' button, too. :?

Yes, let's post online while your horse is colicking, thrashing around in the barbed wire fencing, broke its leg, or is being viciously attacked by a pack of coydogs. :-x

Don't even THINK about grabbing a gun or calling a vet.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

HHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! I was like the poster who wondered how you get a mare to pee on a monitor! I can't even get quick enough to get 'em to pee on a stick, LOL!


----------



## rbarlo32

Love this think it is brilliant


----------



## TheLastUnicorn

My tummy hurts from laughing! I had to click it a few times just to make sure! ****


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Haha!!! This is amazing!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> HHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! I was like the poster who wondered how you get a mare to pee on a monitor! I can't even get quick enough to get 'em to pee on a stick, LOL!


:rofl: That is why you get 'em to pee in a bucket.. gotta be quick about that though too!


----------



## vikki92

Bahahah!!! love it!!! smart thinking Mike lol


----------



## oh vair oh

OH MY GOD.

Can we please end the trolling? Why does everyone need special attention because they have no idea how their mare got pregnant/if she got pregnant/is she pregnant - but NOOO vet! I'm sick of these threads. Please make it stop. Call a vet. My head hurts from the stupid.


----------



## Soulofhorse

Great idea


----------



## AbsitVita

Thanks, Mike! I will surely use this next year after I can hopefully safely breed my mare!:lol:


----------

